# Peeling nipples during pregnancy...



## goodmomma76 (Sep 2, 2008)

What is the solution to your nipples peeling off? I have been putting lotion on them to help, but here is my inherent scaredy cat....With dd my nips peeled, cracked, bled, hurt, got infected, to the point of breastfeeding becoming unbearable and I couldn't do it. I do not want that to happen again, and with ds I was able to 'rough' them up a bit by rubbing with a towel and such getting them ready, and I was able to breastfeed him for a couple of months until my supply was gone, but they are already sore and peeling and that is uncomfortable. I go to the doctor tomorrow and will ask him, but I wondered if you ladies had any great advice on the subject?? I want to breastfeed as long as possible this time, feeling like 2 months is better than the first time, but not long enough, and I want it to be a good experience this time...What should I be doing now to be ready? And am I doing something wrong????


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

what kind of lotion are you putting on? I would be using lanolin.


----------



## goodmomma76 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have just been using regular lotion, but my sis gave me some lansinoh (sp?) so maybe I should try that. I just don't want to be really sensitive again and split open and get infected and everything. I haven't even had the same sensations in my breasts after that experience, and I don't want to not have any at all!!!


----------



## inhomecare (Dec 17, 2008)

Use that Lansinoh Lanolin. That stuff is great. Just put it on a finger and let it warm up a bit first. And make sure to not use any soap on your nipples in the shower. Mine got pretty dry during my pregnancy. I was pretty leaky early on so I would just squeeze out a few drops of colostrum and rub that into my nipples. But the lanolin is great too, especially if you aren't producing anything yet.


----------

